# US warns of terrorist attacks on American schools in Middle East



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahram Online, Tuesday 28 Oct 2014

The US issued a security warning against terrorist attacks on western schools in the Middle East, including one in Cairo's south district of Maadi.

The warning from the US State Department's Bureau of Diplomatic Security cited an "anonymous" post on a jihadist website, which it said "encouraged attacks against American and other international schools in the Middle East, including western teachers employed at these schools."
The message added that although any specific or credible threats against American schools or individuals are still unknown, the State Department is still working with US-affiliated schools to review their security situations.
The warning – directed mainly at US citizens in Saudi Arabia – advised US citizens to maintain high levels of security and situational awareness.
A number of websites, like the SITE monitoring service, compile jihadist threats online.
Egypt witnessed one of its worst terrorist attacks in recent times on Friday, with a car bombing of an army checkpoint in North Sinai killing 31 soldiers and injuring 30 others.
The country is currently battling a militant insurgency in North Sinai that has been present for the last decade but has increased drastically in the past year after the army's popularly-backed removal of president Mohamed Morsi in July 2013.
While the attacks have mainly targeted security personnel in the Sinai Peninsula, they have also spread to Cairo and surrounding cities, with citizens killed and injured in the violence as well.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

British schools are also under threat.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi there,
I`m an Egyptian and was a fundamentalist "salafi" for years neither before nor now i would hold even a TINY grudge of prejudice towards non Muslims even ppl from the other side of the world half naked anywhere in my country let alone SCHOOL KIDS!!!!! I had many friends by that time (salafis) too some were plain dumb and even those would never harm an Ant!! maybe they have a pile of prejuidice just like any typical retard from any faith or ethnicity worldwide.
i would never imagine anyone planning attacks on such a target!
and if its done i would re think 10x times on typical "hands" behind that and i wouldn`t say the U.S Intelligence or such of a common conspiracy theory names , but actually there is 10s of hands that might have relation to whats happening in Egypt.

To be honest i would rather say anything might be targeted randomly at anytime since explosions seem to be so weird and without a typical pattern.
and i would really say that not all explosions are made by typical "fanatics"! some are made up and its quiet noticeable.

I surely posted this because its very disturbing and humiliating to find the typical discussion of foreigners is about their own "safety"! this really very bad to hear.

Hope for the best for you and your beloved.


----------

